#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fiberhome Tl1

## Maiervf

Boa tarde!
Estou desenvolvendo uma integração com a Fiberhome, usando o ANM2000, para não precisar mais realizar todo o processo de provisionamento via software.

Consegui realizar o login e os acessos sem problema, utilizando apenas sockets do PHP, porém estou com uma certa dificuldade para me achar nas questões relacionadas ao "PONID" do cliente.
De acordo com o manual, "The PON port identity information. A PON port is identified by the *cabinet-subrack*-slot-PON port Number, and in the absence of any of the cabinet, subrack, slot, PON port Number, fill with NA".

O problema é que não estou sabendo como preencher essas informações de *cabinet-subrack.* O Slot e a PON estão corretos.

Comando que estou rodando:
ADD-ONU::OLTID=10.10.0.2,PONID=NA-NA-1-3:CTAG::ONUTYPE=AN5506-01-A1,NAME=VINICIUS_TESTE,ONUID=FHTT07e731b8;

E recebo sempre o seguinte retorno:
FH_10.10.10.10 2017-08-09 15:58:16M CTAG DENYEN=IIPE ENDESC=input parameter error EADD=PON port authentication mode wrong or can't obtain:ffff002f

Já troquei para 1-1-1-3, NA-1-1-3, 0-1-1-3, enfim, várias combinações, e sempre o mesmo erro.

Segue print do ANM:


Alguem tem alguma sugestão, ou já passou por algo parecido?
Obrigado!

----------


## sandrorizzo

Bom dia Maiervf.
Estou desenvolvendo uma aplicação para acessar a OLT Fiberhome também, para não ficar acessando o ANM2000, mas não consigo o acesso via TL1.
Tem algo que possa me ajudar, para esse acesso?

----------


## Bruno

> Boa tarde!
> Estou desenvolvendo uma integração com a Fiberhome, usando o ANM2000, para não precisar mais realizar todo o processo de provisionamento via software.
> 
> Consegui realizar o login e os acessos sem problema, utilizando apenas sockets do PHP, porém estou com uma certa dificuldade para me achar nas questões relacionadas ao "PONID" do cliente.
> De acordo com o manual, "The PON port identity information. A PON port is identified by the *cabinet-subrack*-slot-PON port Number, and in the absence of any of the cabinet, subrack, slot, PON port Number, fill with NA".
> 
> O problema é que não estou sabendo como preencher essas informações de *cabinet-subrack.* O Slot e a PON estão corretos.
> 
> Comando que estou rodando:
> ...


uma critica construtiva pra vc 
sempre preste atenção nas mensagem de retorno que eles dão 

E recebo sempre o seguinte retorno:
FH_10.10.10.10 2017-08-09 15:58:16M CTAG DENYEN=IIPE ENDESC=input parameter error EADD=PON port authentication mode wrong or can't obtain:ffff002f



PON port authentication mode wrong or can't obtain

resumindo não pode ser encontrado o modo de autenticação que seria o AUTHTYPE na síntese 

segue um exemplo pra vc testar 

ADD-ONU::OLTID=192.168.200.2,PONID=NA-NA-5-1:CTAG::AUTHTYPE=MAC,ONUID=FHTT0905aae8,ONUTYPE=AN5506-01-A1,NAME=bruno;

a PONID esta certo o formato NA-NA-SLOT-PON

----------


## Maiervf

> Bom dia Maiervf.
> Estou desenvolvendo uma aplicação para acessar a OLT Fiberhome também, para não ficar acessando o ANM2000, mas não consigo o acesso via TL1.
> Tem algo que possa me ajudar, para esse acesso?


Opa, boa tarde.
Cara, aqui não teve nenhum problema de acesso, como está tentando acessar? Via software proprietário, ou está desenvolvendo algo?
Se estiver desenvolvendo, eu utilizo uma conexão via socket, no IP do ANM na porta 3337.

----------


## Maiervf

> uma critica construtiva pra vc 
> sempre preste atenção nas mensagem de retorno que eles dão 
> 
> E recebo sempre o seguinte retorno:
> FH_10.10.10.10 2017-08-09 15:58:16M CTAG DENYEN=IIPE ENDESC=input parameter error EADD=PON port authentication mode wrong or can't obtain:ffff002f
> 
> 
> 
> PON port authentication mode wrong or can't obtain
> ...


Era isso mesmo Bruno, muito obrigado pela dica.
Como não conheço muito dos comandos, não fui por esse lado, pois o manual que estou usando nem citava essa tag para esse comando, mas só adicionei e funcionou tudo corretamente.

Muito obrigado, valeu!

----------


## sandrorizzo

Acabei de fazer esse teste e a porta abriu.
Estou desenvolvendo software para comunicar com o ANM2000 e meus técnicos de suporte não precisarem ficar acessando o ANM toda vez.

Agora preciso buscar as informações das ONU's para mostrar no meu sistema.
Caso tenha algo que possa me ajudar, agradeço.

----------


## Maiervf

> Acabei de fazer esse teste e a porta abriu.
> Estou desenvolvendo software para comunicar com o ANM2000 e meus técnicos de suporte não precisarem ficar acessando o ANM toda vez.
> 
> Agora preciso buscar as informações das ONU's para mostrar no meu sistema.
> Caso tenha algo que possa me ajudar, agradeço.


Cara, ainda não testei eles porque to tentando fazer provisionar, mas o que tenho aqui de teste é isso:

<!--TRABALHAREMOS COM A ONU 5506-04-F1 LOID FHTT02363a68 NA PON 1 DO SLOT 1 NA OLT 10.0.1.10 DE NOME "CLIENTE1"
<!--ALTERA A SENHA VIA WEB DA ONU IDENTIFICADA ACIMA
CFG-WEBADMINISTRATOR::OLTID=10.0.1.10,PONID=NA-NA-1-1,ONUIDTYPE=LOID,ONUID=FHTT02363a68:CTAG::WEBUSERNAME=admin,WEBPASSWORD=senha;

<!--VERIFICA O SINAL DA ONU IDENTIFICADA ACIMA
LST-OMDDM::OLTID=10.0.1.10,PONID=NA-NA-1-1,ONUIDTYPE=LOID,ONUID=FHTT02363a68:CTAG::;

<!--VERIFICA O STATUS DAS PORTAS FE DA ONU IDENTIFICADA ACIMA
LST-ONULANINFO::OLTID=10.0.1.10,PONID=NA-NA-1-1,ONUIDTYPE=LOID,ONUID=FHTT02363a68,PORTID=NA-NA-NA-1:CTAG::;

<!--VERIFICA STATUS DA WAN DA ONU IDENTIFICADA ACIMA
LST-ONUWANSERVICECFG::OLTID=10.0.1.10,PONID=NA-NA-1-1,ONUIDTYPE=LOID,ONUID=FHTT02363a68:CTAG::;

<!--LISTA ONUS AGUARDANDO AUTORIZACAO
LST-UNREGONU::OLTID=10.0.1.10,PONID=NA-NA-1-1:CTAG::;

----------


## sandrorizzo

É exatamente o mesmo que tenho. Rsss

Não consigo é adicionar uma ONU via TL1.
Segue o comando que estou utilizando:



E segue o erro que está me retornando:

----------


## Bruno

> É exatamente o mesmo que tenho. Rsss
> 
> Não consigo é adicionar uma ONU via TL1.
> Segue o comando que estou utilizando:
> 
> 
> 
> E segue o erro que está me retornando:


cara vc tem placa no slot 5 mesmo ????
ou só copiou o meu exemplo e ta tentando

----------


## Maiervf

> É exatamente o mesmo que tenho. Rsss
> 
> Não consigo é adicionar uma ONU via TL1.
> Segue o comando que estou utilizando:
> 
> 
> 
> E segue o erro que está me retornando:


Consegue colar o comando aqui em texto mesmo?

----------


## sandrorizzo

> cara vc tem placa no slot 5 mesmo ????
> ou só copiou o meu exemplo e ta tentando


Tenho placa lá sim.
Adicionei 2 ONU's na PON 5 e estou querendo autorizar elas via sistema.

----------


## sandrorizzo

> Consegue colar o comando aqui em texto mesmo?


ADD-ONU::OLTID=10.10.10.1,PONID=NA-NA-5-1:CTAG::AUTHTYPE=MAC,ONUTYPE=AN5506-01-A1,ONUID=FHTT07c2ff40,NAME=sandrorizzo;

----------


## sandrorizzo

Em uma ONU que já está autorizada e funcionando no cliente,

Se eu rodo o comando para verificar o status da ONU, ele funciona.
Mas se eu rodo o comando para verificar o sinal da ONU, da erro.

Segue o código:
"Buscando Info da PON"
LST-PONINFO::OLTID=10.10.10.1,PONID=NA-NA-1-1:CTAG::;

"Buscando Sinal da ONU"
LST-OMDDM::OLTID=10.10.10.1,PONID=NA-NA-1-1,ONUIDTYPE=LOID,ONUID=TPLGc7ef09f4:CTAG::;

Segue o erro:
Buscando Info da PON
FH_10.10.10.2 2017-08-14 10:20:48
M CTAG COMPLD
total_blocks=1
block_number=1
block_records=1

List of olt pon port information
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PONID	AdminState	OperState
1-1-1-1	UP	UP
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
;

Buscando Sinal da ONU
FH_10.10.10.2 2017-08-14 10:20:50
M CTAG DENY
EN=IRNE ENDESC=resource does not exist
;

----------


## Maiervf

> Tenho placa lá sim.
> Adicionei 2 ONU's na PON 5 e estou querendo autorizar elas via sistema.


Se é na PON 5, então seria "NA-NA-1-5" e não "NA-NA-5-1", pois é SLOT-PON

----------


## sandrorizzo

> Se é na PON 5, então seria "NA-NA-1-5" e não "NA-NA-5-1", pois é SLOT-PON


Putz! Era justamente isso Maiervf.
Muito obrigado pelo help!

----------


## Maiervf

> Em uma ONU que já está autorizada e funcionando no cliente,
> 
> Se eu rodo o comando para verificar o status da ONU, ele funciona.
> Mas se eu rodo o comando para verificar o sinal da ONU, da erro.
> 
> "Buscando Sinal da ONU"
> LST-OMDDM::OLTID=10.10.10.1,PONID=NA-NA-1-1,ONUIDTYPE=LOID,ONUID=TPLGc7ef09f4:CTAG::;


Se não estou enganado, aqui ao invés de "LOID", troque para "MAC" e use o serial no campo "ONUID".

----------


## sandrorizzo

> Se não estou enganado, aqui ao invés de "LOID", troque para "MAC" e use o serial no campo "ONUID".


Mais uma vez, muito obrigado Maiervf!
Solucionou as duas dúvidas que eu tinha, até o momento Rss....

----------


## Bruno

> Putz! Era justamente isso Maiervf.
> Muito obrigado pelo help!


isto pq eu perguntei se vc tinha a placa no slot 5 kkkk

----------


## Maiervf

> Mais uma vez, muito obrigado Maiervf!
> Solucionou as duas dúvidas que eu tinha, até o momento Rss....


Haha sim cara, esse Tl1 aí é meio nebuloso, esses negocio da China é f...
Qualquer coisa posta aqui, acho que entendi como funciona.
Vou postar depois no github uma classe PHP para fazer todo o processo, não sei se te interessa o/
Até.

----------


## sandrorizzo

> isto pq eu perguntei se vc tinha a placa no slot 5 kkkk


Eu ainda me perco nesse tanto de nomes. Hahahaha
PON, GPON, GBIC, Splitter e bla bla bla... Fico meio confuso ainda hahahahahaha

Muito obrigado pela ajuda também, Bruno!

----------


## Bruno

> Eu ainda me perco nesse tanto de nomes. Hahahaha
> PON, GPON, GBIC, Splitter e bla bla bla... Fico meio confuso ainda hahahahahaha
> 
> Muito obrigado pela ajuda também, Bruno!


relaxa 

mais assim shot é on a placa vai 

PON é as GBIC da placa

----------


## sandrorizzo

> Haha sim cara, esse Tl1 aí é meio nebuloso, esses negocio da China é f...
> Qualquer coisa posta aqui, acho que entendi como funciona.
> Vou postar depois no github uma classe PHP para fazer todo o processo, não sei se te interessa o/
> Até.


É meio nebuloso sim!
Mas nada que um tempo de prática não resolva. Depois dessas duas dicas ai, já consegui pegar bem mais coisas por aqui.

Com certeza me interessa esse post do Github.

----------


## softvga

Estou querendo criar algo em PHP para fazer essa conexão com o ANM, alguém teria o código pra funcionamento com TL1 ?

----------


## kakavga

Pessoal estou acompanhando o topico. Ja consegui bastante coisa executando diretamente via telnet. Porem ainda nao consegui a parte do PHP. Alguem poderia dar uma ajuda? Como é feito essa ''conexao'' usando tl1. Na verdade sobre o Socket que o amigo citou. Obrigado

----------


## kakavga

Tambem estou nesse dilema rs

----------


## Bruno

> Pessoal estou acompanhando o topico. Ja consegui bastante coisa executando diretamente via telnet. Porem ainda nao consegui a parte do PHP. Alguem poderia dar uma ajuda? Como é feito essa ''conexao'' usando tl1. Na verdade sobre o Socket que o amigo citou. Obrigado


é so procurar por telnet via php 

que vc vai pegar a a função e boa

----------


## sandrorizzo

softvga e kakavga,

Meu sistema é em VB6, a conexão que faço, é assim:
sckTL1.Connect "10.10.10.2", "3337", 0, 20000

"sckTL1" é meu socket, depois vem como parametro IP/Porta/SSL/Tempo Limite
Depois disso, mando a string de Login:
sckTL1.SendString "LOGIN:::CTAG::UN='USUÁRIO',PWD='SENHA';"

Em php, tem muitos exemplos de criação de socket na internet, um dos que eu achei, é esse:
https://secure.php.net/manual/pt_BR/...ket-create.php

Depois é só mandar conectar passando IP e Porta(3337) como parametro e começar a executar os comandos.

----------


## sandrorizzo

> é so procurar por telnet via php 
> 
> que vc vai pegar a a função e boa


Aproveitando você por aqui, já adicionou VLAN na ONU via TL1?

----------


## kakavga

Conseguimos nos conectar e enviar a string de Login. Agora estamso parando na parte de como é a resposta. Retorno disso. 

Ex: LST-OMDDM::OLTID=10.2.7.44,PONID=NA-NA-1-1,ONUIDTYPE=MAC,ONUID=FHTT09ebc688:CTAG::;

Via Telnet ele exibi as informaçoes de sinal temp e etc. 

Enviando essa string via TL1 ele me retorna apenas 1 numero.

----------


## sandrorizzo

> Conseguimos nos conectar e enviar a string de Login. Agora estamso parando na parte de como é a resposta. Retorno disso. 
> 
> Ex: LST-OMDDM::OLTID=10.2.7.44,PONID=NA-NA-1-1,ONUIDTYPE=MAC,ONUID=FHTT09ebc688:CTAG::;
> 
> Via Telnet ele exibi as informaçoes de sinal temp e etc. 
> 
> Enviando essa string via TL1 ele me retorna apenas 1 numero.


Então. Agora você tem que pegar a resposta.
Com certeza via socket tem como você obter essa resposta.
No meu caso, eu pego o "'socket'.receiveString"

----------


## sandrorizzo

Estou com uma duvida aqui...
Autorizo a ONU e tenho que ir la em Service Config -> Add para adicionar uma CVLAN.

Porém, o código que estou utilizando, não me retorna nenhum erro, mas também não adiciona a VLAN. Alguém tem noção do que seja?

Segue o código:
ADD-PONVLAN::OLTID=10.10.10.1,PONID=NA-NA-1-5,AUTHTYPE=MAC,ONUID=FHTT07c2ff40:CTAG::CVLAN=2101,VLANMODE=tag;

Mensagem:
Adicionando VLAN na ONU

FH_10.10.10.2 2017-08-16 15:46:01
M CTAG COMPLD
EN=0 ENDESC=No error
;

Tela do Service Config:

----------


## kakavga

Poderia Nos dar um exemplo do seu codigo por favor?

----------


## sandrorizzo

Você quer exemplo de que?

----------


## kakavga

> Você quer exemplo de que?



De como vc faz para receber o retorno do comando.
Vc usa PHP?

----------


## sandrorizzo

> De como vc faz para receber o retorno do comando.
> Vc usa PHP?


Não.
Estou utilizando VB6.

----------


## kakavga

> Não.
> Estou utilizando VB6.


Poderia mostrar mesmo em vb6 pelo.menos tentamos entender a logica

----------


## sandrorizzo

Já respondi isso pra vocês, está na página 6.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Sandro estou tendo o mesmo problema pra adicionar a CVLAN a ONU, conseguiu resolver poderia compartilhar o comando?

FH_10.16.32.3 2018-03-08 09:18:57
MM CTAG COMPLD
EN=0 ENDESC=No error
;
ADD-PONVLAN::OLTID=10.16.32.2,PONID=NA-NA-11-3,AUTHTYPE=MAC,ONUID=ALCLb1138f81:CTAG::CVLAN=3000,VLANMODE=Tag;


FH_10.16.32.3 2018-03-08 09:19:27
MM CTAG COMPLD
EN=0 ENDESC=No error
;

Grato.

Clecio

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Pessoal segue sintaxe do comando pra configurar a CVLAN na ONU em bridge.

CFG-LANPORTVLAN::OLTID=10.16.32.2,PONID=NA-NA-11-3,AUTHTYPE=MAC,ONUID=ALCLb1138f81,ONUPORT=NA-NA-NA-1:CTAG::VLANMODE=Tag,CVLAN=3000;

Att..

Clecio

----------


## jvsilvictor

Olá!

Entrei recentemente numa empresa que trabalha com os equipamentos e softwares FiberHome e estão com a intenção de deixar de lado o ANM2000 e me propuseram o desenvolvimento de um Software para comunicação e configuração de OLTs e ONUs, como Autorização e etcs...

Sou Engenheiro de Controle e Automação, já tive outros projetos na área de redes, porém essa "topologia" é novidade pra mim. Desenvolvo em Java, C# e algumas outras linguagens.

O Projeto inicial é desenvolver um programa em C# que execute as principais funcionalidade do ANM em relação a configuração dos equipamentos e, posteriormente, migrar para um outro banco de dados (MySQL, por exemplo). Atualmente consigo fazer a comunicação com o Informix (via C# + .Net).

Comecei a dar uma pesquisada em TL1 e TELNET e achei essa postagem que me parece ser bem útil aos meus estudos.

Gostaria de indicações de materiais, códigos exemplos ou qualquer outra fonte de informação para estudo!

Alguém poderia fornecer algum material ?  :Smile: 


Agradeço desde já pela atenção!

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Olá!
> 
> Entrei recentemente numa empresa que trabalha com os equipamentos e softwares FiberHome e estão com a intenção de deixar de lado o ANM2000 e me propuseram o desenvolvimento de um Software para comunicação e configuração de OLTs e ONUs, como Autorização e etcs...
> 
> Sou Engenheiro de Controle e Automação, já tive outros projetos na área de redes, porém essa "topologia" é novidade pra mim. Desenvolvo em Java, C# e algumas outras linguagens.
> 
> O Projeto inicial é desenvolver um programa em C# que execute as principais funcionalidade do ANM em relação a configuração dos equipamentos e, posteriormente, migrar para um outro banco de dados (MySQL, por exemplo). Atualmente consigo fazer a comunicação com o Informix (via C# + .Net).
> 
> Comecei a dar uma pesquisada em TL1 e TELNET e achei essa postagem que me parece ser bem útil aos meus estudos.
> ...


Tenho essa lista, espero que sirva.

----------

